# W: Daemonette heads



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Today I am looking for plastic daemonette and seekers of slaanesh heads.

I'd be particularly interested in trading for these heads:

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/seeker-of-slaanesh-deamonette-head-b-p-6571.html
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/seeker-of-slaanesh-deamonette-head-c-p-6572.html
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/seeker-of-slaanesh-deamonette-head-a-p-6570.html


I have trade and paypal. I have a whole host of parts from the dark elf range and 40k armies. I will trade heavily in your favour for the heads with odd growths and horns. 

I would prefer to trade inside the U.K to keep P+P to a minimum.



Thank you


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well if you have paypal why not just purchase them ?


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

That's a terribly heavy handed hint there. 

I hope that I can trade for them; paypal is there as an alternative.


----------



## alonekissofavamp (Jun 11, 2011)

I have some Daemonette heads that i don't plan on using since i don't actually play Chaos. I'm not in the UK, but if you don't find anything closer I will probably have them for quite a while.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I'll also check to see if I have any heads with horns laying around and let you know asap.


----------

